# Gucci Fabric



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

My friend just bought some gucci for his car.. What would be the best way to go about installing this?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

sorry i couldnt help you with your question...
so what does gucci fabric look like?

hmm you gave me an idea...ill try louis vuitton.lol


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

my boy with a g20 installed gucci material in his ride. he pretty much installed it on the pillars of the interior. he used 3m adhesive.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

www.fabricking.com has louis vuitton for a good price...

Whiteb14 - by any chance you got any pics?


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Look at this tool:










I don't get the Gucci fabric appeal, but that's just me. Some rapper ruined a nice Porsche or Ferrari by having it painted with Gucci emblems all over it. Made me sick to my stomach. Sorta like this other tool:










How much you wanna bet lil bow wow has the emblem tatooed on his dickhead?

Now, lets take bets on which tasteless rapper will have their entire body tatooed with Gucci emblems first? My vote is for Nelly. That dude sold out when he was just a twinkle in his daddy's eye.


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> *Look at this tool:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bwwhahahaaahahhaahhahahahahahahhaaa...thats all too true...


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

I think you mean the NSX that Ludacris has in his video for 2F2F I think it's in the movie but I haven't seen it. But I don't think its Gucci its Louis Vuitton painted on it either way I wouldnt do it to any car or even have the fabric anywhere. It's all for the name to try and raise your status pretty retarded.


----------



## sr20jet (Feb 5, 2003)

can we say....BALLER life-style......bling-bling.

Check out this interior of someone BMW M3.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Yea well im not a fan..

I just want to help him install it so anyone any help?


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm not sure if I'm remembering correctly, but I thought I saw a Maxima with the Gucci interior on this forum before.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

I searched and found nothing =[


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

No, I've never seen Ludacris' NSX. This thing was yellow with Gucci emblems all over it and the inside of the headlight housings were painted pink. It was either a Ferrari or a Porsche but I can't remember which. And I apologize for hating on the fabric thing, but I just can't stomach that mentality. Wanting to be a goddamn walking billboard for products, and paying money to do it as well! It's worse than Nascar.


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

This is the 2 Fast and 2 Furious Gucci style painted NSX


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

I found a Maxima with Gucci fabric in it:


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Ahhh..thats the one I was talking about. ^^^


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

ur sick


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

Well now that I got pics does anytone have any idea how to install this?


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

Does he want to do it himself? You can always take it to a shop and get the stuff wrapped in the material. Probably will cost a lot... but oh well.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

89Sentra said:


> *Yea well im not a fan..*


I'm not a big fan of this either. Not really my taste.


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey goto you local fabric repair shop. places that re-pad and carpet furniture. i wasnt sure on where you were gonna put it...but if you have no idea on how to install it i wouldnt even waist my time finding someone on here try to explain. i know how to sew and i did this office chair with raider cottom cloth...but its not something you can just do...like bolt ons. good luck but id try a fabric shop....shouldnt be that much...shop around b4 u let someone do the work....check with your ladies in ur family. i have a grandma that can knit and sew just about n e thing. she makes cloths better than old navy.<-----not much of an accomplishment


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

lol..

thanks for the advice..


----------



## krylonkoopaa (Sep 13, 2002)

they have a magazine dedicated to that stuff called plush


----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

That Blazer is ugly as hell. I hope I dont see it when I'm driving around Brooklyn.


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

^^^^

I second that


----------



## your mom (Jun 28, 2003)

what a waste of 2 vehicles......did anybody else notice the lilittle lizard on the rear floor board of the gucci maxima......


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

:wtf: is that really a lizard.. it looks like it dried up


----------



## 89Sentra (Jul 2, 2002)

how did you even notice that? lol


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

someone shoot me....i said if i ever saw that car/truck again i would kick myself in the nutts.....dooooooohhhhhh!!!!!!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to have to go against the flow and say that's a pretty badass Chevy. The quality of the work looks and sound excellent especially for a home-done job, and it's something that is very very unique. I dunno... I think it's kinda cool.

Plus, I mean... how many of _you_ have done headlight conversions yourself. That's what I thought.


----------

